# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  }| ع ــايشَهـ سني وَح ـيّاتيـ وبـ حَ ـب الـ حَ ـياة |{ "درس توقيع" ..

## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 



مـ س ـائكم ش ـوق وَ مـ ح ـبة .. 





هذا درس لـ ع ـمل توقيــ ع بـ س ـيط .. 

ش ـفته وعـ ج ـبني وح ـبيت أع ـلمكم إياه بطريقتي >> 


- أول شئ نفتـح الـ ص ـوره إللي نبي ندمـ ج ـها مع الـ خ ـامه .. 

 


- وهذي هي الـ خ ـامه إللي راح أستـ خ ـدمها للتوقيع >> 


 


- بـ ع ـد كذا راح ندمج الـ ص ـوره مع الـ خ ـامه بهالـ ش ـكل >> 


 


- دلـ ح ـين نـ غ ـير مود الـ ص ـوره من Normal إلى Luminosity .. 


 


- ومنـ ش ـان نبرز الـ ص ـوره ويكون ش ـكلها أح ـلى ،، نـ ض ـاعفها ونـ غ ـير مودها إلى Soft Light .. 


 


- دلـ ح ـين نضيف لير ج ـديد عالـ ص ـوره ونـ ع ـبيه باللون  ( 03094d ) 
ونـ خ ـلي مود اللير Exclusion .. والـ Opacity 15 .. 


- ونـضيف لير ثاني ونـ ع ـبيه باللون  ( ffecb2 ) 

ونـ خ ـلي مود اللير Multiply والـ Opacity 50 .. 


وبتطلع عندنا الـ ص ـوره هيك >> 


 


وبكذا نكوون إنتهينا  :bigsmile:  .. 


إللي ع ـليكم إنكم تـ ض ـيفوون ع ـليه لمـ س ـاتكم الـ خ ـاصه  :amuse:  .. 


وهذي هي نتيـ ج ـتي >> 



 


وهني غ ـيرت الـ خ ـامه >> 

 

.. 

. 

وبـ خ ـصوص الـ خ ـامات حملوها من ((( هنــا ))) .. 

. 

.. 

أهم شئ ما أبيكم تـ ح ـرمووني من إبداعاتكم  :embarrest:  .. 



دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلمووو على الطريقه الحلوه* 
*بس انا مو فالحه بالفوتو* 
*تحيــــــاتي ,,*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

يعطيش العافيه خيه عالدرس الخفيف والجميل
طبقت عالسريع بخامات من عندي
واخترت التعبئه اللي تناسب خامتي ;)





دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

الدرس روووووعة بصراحه

يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية 

ويسلمو ع المجهود الح ـلو

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الدرس حلووو وبسيط بس لاهله*
*تسلميين شواااقه ع التصميم الحلووو*
*ربي مايحرمنا ابداعتج*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

المشاكسه

===

ربي يـ س ـلمك من كل ش ـر ..


تـ س ـلمين عالمروور والمـ ش ـارركه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أميرة المرح

===

مراح ـب ياهلا ..


يـ ع ـافيكِ ربي الرح ـمن ..


مـ ش ـكووره أموور عالتطبيق ،، واايد مبدع ــه ..


لاع ـدمت مـ ش ـاركتك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

شبل الطفوف

===

الروووع ـه بتواج ـدك الطيب خ ـيوو ..


ربي يـ ع ـافيك ويـ س ـلمك من كل ش ـر ..


مـ ش ـكوور عالمرور ..


دمت بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

ش ـذووي

===

تـ س ـلمين لي ح ـبيبتي ..


ربي لاح ـرمني من هالطله الـ ع ـطره ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

